
Software Katas - Practice in Public Makes Perfect 	 - r11t
http://www.infoq.com/news/2009/11/code-kata-video
======
keefe
I studied karate for several years and I've been a programmer for 10 and I
never quite enjoyed the software kata concept. In martial arts, a kata is
about micro optimizations as you attempt to match the unachievable idea of
perfection of the form - they are the core of martial arts. You are trying to
avoid mistakes, not find a solution. In programming, once a problem is solved
then it stays solved - if I figure out how to parse a particular string, why
should I continually clear and redo this work? Why not just put it behind a
nice interface and spend my programming effort on something new? In martial
arts I am trying to stay sharp and avoid errors where in programming I am just
trying to solve a particular problem to get towards some greater goal.

------
rbanffy
Consider this message a standing ovation.

